Ask HN: Is there a comphrenesive course or resource on understanding nutrition? - elkali
======
moh_maya
NIH has some good resources [1]; also the Mayo clinic [2]. Finally,
examine.com [3] has lots of information on a whole bunch of supplements,
vitamins, etc.

[1] [https://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/educational/wecan/tools-
res...](https://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/educational/wecan/tools-
resources/nutrition.htm)

[2] [https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/nutrition-
and-h...](https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/nutrition-and-healthy-
eating/basics/nutrition-basics/hlv-20049477)

[3] [https://examine.com/](https://examine.com/)

~~~
beaconstudios
+1 for examine.com, they collate and simplify studies to the point where you
don't need any related scientific knowledge to grok them, and provide
dimensions that help you to understand the trustworthiness of the result, and
the strength of the effect.

------
whak
[https://courses.edx.org/courses/course-v1:WageningenX+NUTR10...](https://courses.edx.org/courses/course-v1:WageningenX+NUTR101x+2T2017/course/)

NUTR101x - Nutrition and Health: Macronutrients and Overnutrition

"For anyone who is interested in the relation between nutrition and health and
wants to acquire the skills to better weigh and interpret the information
overload about nutrition and health."

This is a free, self-paced course by WageningenX and hosted by edX.

------
ranc1d
Sigma Nutrition is a very good evidence based nutrition podcast [1] . It also
has some great articles [2] and has a list of recommended resources as well
[3].

[1] [http://sigmanutrition.com/](http://sigmanutrition.com/) [2]
[http://sigmanutrition.com/blog/](http://sigmanutrition.com/blog/) [3]
[http://sigmanutrition.com/recommended-
resources-2/](http://sigmanutrition.com/recommended-resources-2/)

------
fractallyte
The books of Adelle Davis
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adelle_Davis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adelle_Davis)).
Writing in the mid-20th century, she was _way_ ahead of her time. She's just
as relevant now as she ever was.

She had detractors (and I'm sure someone here will be quick to point them
out). Just ignore them and read her best known book _Let 's Eat Right To Keep
Fit_: it's an excellent and comprehensive introduction to nutrition.

The final chapters go beyond nutrition - they're a manifesto for building
glowing health, first starting with oneself, then family, and finally society;
all on a foundation of good soil and sound agriculture. They truly instill a
sense of infectious hope and optimism. You'll _want_ to be a soil scientist,
or farmer, or nutritionist. Even the references lead one on to the ideas of
permaculture, before the term was even invented.

 _How Not to Die_ by Dr. Michael Greger is another superb book (mentioned by
others here).

------
chrisa
[https://nutritionfacts.org/](https://nutritionfacts.org/) Is a great resource
(and nonprofit) where Dr Greger reviews all the latest scientific studies
about nutrition, and then summarizes them in videos. They also post to
youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/NutritionFactsOrg](https://www.youtube.com/user/NutritionFactsOrg)

Spoiler alert: all of the videos can be summed up by: "eat a whole food, plant
based diet".

As a general note though - nutrition as a science is _hard_, because everyone
responds slightly differently to the same foods in unexpected ways, and it's
really hard to do double blind, controlled trials over a long period of time
(they cost too much, or are just unfeasible). So I think the best approach is
to read/watch a lot of different content from different sources, in order to
gain a wide understanding of the current research.

------
pzone
You could look up syllabi for masters and PhD programs in nutrition.

------
karimdag
I heard lots of good things about Deep nutrition (a book).

------
gmiller123456
Not quite what you're looking for, but this SciShow episode [1] tries to
explain why so many studies seem to contradict each other. tl;dr they usually
study different things, and studies on humans are very difficult to control.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPIQ7YhE4cE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPIQ7YhE4cE)

------
naturapath009
[https://www.naturopathy-uk.com/](https://www.naturopathy-uk.com/) has some
links however the actual sylubus pretty comprehensive course, and tends to
look at aspects of curriculum not covered by traditional (and
reductionalistically broken) alopathic medicine.

Patrick Holford is considered by many as a goto know all for holistic
nutrition [https://www.patrickholford.com/](https://www.patrickholford.com/)

